# Fraps interfering with hooks?



## Rivx (Mar 21, 2014)

This isn't really OBS related, but I'm using an almost identical method to hook into the SwapChain::Present method of DX11, but if Fraps was already running it would instantly reinstall its hook, removing mine in the process. I couldn't see anything in OBS source to prevent that, does it have the same problem? Any way to avoid it?


----------



## R1CH (Mar 21, 2014)

Multiple hooks conflict and run the risk of crashes. To avoid it, don't run FRAPS.


----------

